# State Police raid Moose Lodge, popular bar



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*State Police Seize Illegal Slot Machines
*WESTERN MASS(abc40)--We have an update on a story you first saw on abc40. Massachusetts State Police Sergeant Michael Imelio tells abc40 that 93 hundred dollars in cash was recovered from illegal slot machines seized yesterday in Chicopee, Holyoke, and Springfield. A total of thirty eight machines were seized from 17 places, including the Moose Club in Chicopee and the Ale House in Springfield. The machines were seized as a crackdown on organized crime controlled gaming in bars, restaurants and stores. The evidence collected from the machines will be turned over to District Attorney William Bennett. So far Bennett has not confirmed whether any charges will be pressed. Similar seizures back in 2001 resulted in several establishments having their liquor licenses suspended and losing their licenses to sell Massachusetts State Lottery tickets.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

ABC40? that a western mass station? Never heard of it.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Blueflu1 said:


> ABC40? that a western mass station? Never heard of it.


Yes, out of Springfield.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> *the Ale House in Springfield.*
> 
> Still a big Spfld PD watering hole?


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

come on...what's wrong with slot machines?:???:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> come on...what's wrong with slot machines?:???:


Yeah!! I love LOOSE SLOTS!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They are still missing a ton of them out further west in the berkshires.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> They are still missing a ton of them out further west in the berkshires.


we're not missing any here in Vegas.....we've got millions...in casinos,bars,grocery stores,Walmart,7 Eleven...Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been wondering recently...

If it is legal to gamble online now (which apparently it is) then isn't all this "slot machine/casino" business a tired old argument?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

The whole "used to help fund organized crime" thing still kinda rubs people the wrong way...


no$.10 said:


> I have been wondering recently...
> 
> If it is legal to gamble online now (which apparently it is) then isn't all this "slot machine/casino" business a tired old argument?


----------

